# 7x70 cigar from Panama



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's two pics of my 7x70 cigar from Panama.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

lol nice.. how does it smoke? heh


----------



## feverishweasel (Mar 22, 2011)

wow, to quote what a girl told me once, "My jaw would hurt if I put my mouth around that"


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

It gives new meaning to the term Jawbreaker!


----------



## jneely (Aug 17, 2009)

Spectacular! Huge fan of the large ring gauges (and that's the definition of large ring gauge)


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

do you use that to start a camp fire?


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Smokes great. Of course, lots of smoke. Should not be smoked while driving. A medium to full cigar. Original blend was full flavor. 
Filler and binder from Panama with Sumatra or Conn. wrapper from Nicaragua.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

psh...

the puros indios is 18 inches XD


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

wow... thats ridiculous


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Veeral needs one, he has already smoked an DE Egg :faint:


----------



## Deefuzz (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow. That has to be one of the biggest I have ever seen.

Well that one and the picture that Zogg posted up above


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

its a puros indios CHIEF, my friend's smoked one before (took 4.5 hours or so apparently)

they're $20-30, and you can actually find em relatively easily.

I'll have to find the pic of him smoking it.. he got a job working at a tobacco shop and that's their initiation thing for new people.. gotta smoke a chief!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

WOAH!


----------

